# poor harddisk performance (if e.g. mouse-wheel is used)

## sge_kane

Hi guys,

as I have a really poor hard disk performance in real life scenarios, which I think are related to a very 

fragmented filesystem, I actually came across the following in my eyes very strange obeservation....

When running hdparm -tT /dev/hda (a 5400rpm notebook hd), I get the following acceptable results:

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1812 MB in  2.00 seconds = 905.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   94 MB in  3.03 seconds =  31.00 MB/sec

```

When I run the same thing, but use my mouse wheel heavily (for example), 

I get the following result:

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   816 MB in  2.03 seconds = 401.55 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   40 MB in  3.08 seconds =  13.00 MB/sec

```

While using that mouse-wheel, I can see my notebooks HD-LED flicker instead of 

lighting up constantly....

So this indicates some interrupt related issues maybe? Anyway, such behaviour shouldn't occur 

in a DMA enabled environment I think... So HD transfer speed should stay CPU independent, right?

What do you think of this?

Cheers

----------

## krigav

I don't think that the use of the mouse wheel is responsible for your hard disc slowdown. It depends more on what application you are using. Maybe you could tell us more details about your testing scenario (What application are running, do you use KDE or Gnome, are there some background processes running on your PC? what are you doing exactly?)

----------

## sge_kane

Hi again,

many thanx for the very fast reply...

Well I'm running Gnome and I made the observation from within a gnome-terminal... 

But as I said scrolling the mouse actually is just an example... Scrolling using the keyboard has the same effect....

I notice the effect also when for example just scrolling within firefox, while some hard disk transfers are going on....

Actually there I noticed it first by being able to influence the rythm of the LED blinking by my scroll movemnets....

As funny as this might sound, this problem is heavy... Might be kernel related or whateever....

So, I think best thing might be to give you as much information as I can get...

So lets start off:

dmesg output:

```

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C046._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C046.C047._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C046.C058._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [C0EA] (gpe 28)

ACPI: Power Resource [C18D] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C195] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C19C] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1A6] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C2] (IRQs 5 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C3] (IRQs 5 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C4] (IRQs *5 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C5] (IRQs *5 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C6] (IRQs 5 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C7] (IRQs 5 10) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C8] (IRQs 5 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C9] (IRQs *5 10)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

NET: Registered protocol family 23

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x1200-0x121f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: 90400000-904fffff

  PREFETCH window: 98000000-9fffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:04.0

  IO window: 00002800-000028ff

  IO window: 00002c00-00002cff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-31ffffff

  MEM window: 34000000-35ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 90000000-903fffff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-31ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C4] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [C0C4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

Loading Reiser4. See www.namesys.com for a description of Reiser4.

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

radeonfb_pci_register BEGIN

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C2] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [C0C2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): Found 65536k of DDR 128 bits wide videoram

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): mapped 16384k videoram

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=250.00 Mhz, System=220.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 35000

1 chips in connector info

 - chip 1 has 1 connectors

  * connector 0 of type 2 (CRT) : 2300

Starting monitor auto detection...

radeonfb: I2C (port 1) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 2) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 3) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 2) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: I2C (port 3) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: SEC

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1680x1050

BIOS provided panel power delay: 1000

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

ref_divider = 6

post_divider = 1

fbk_divider = 36

Scanning BIOS table ...

 320 x 350

 320 x 400

 320 x 400

 320 x 480

 400 x 600

 512 x 384

 640 x 350

 640 x 400

 640 x 475

 640 x 480

 720 x 480

 720 x 576

 800 x 600

 848 x 480

 1024 x 768

 1280 x 1024

 1152 x 864

 1280 x 800

 1680 x 1050

Found panel in BIOS table:

  hblank: 192

  hOver_plus: 24

  hSync_width: 88

  vblank: 15

  vOver_plus: 1

  vSync_width: 3

  clock: 12100

Setting up default mode based on panel info

radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

hStart = 1704, hEnd = 1792, hTotal = 1872

vStart = 1051, vEnd = 1054, vTotal = 1065

h_total_disp = 0xd100e9    hsync_strt_wid = 0xb06a2

v_total_disp = 0x4190428           vsync_strt_wid = 0x3041a

pixclock = 8264

freq = 12100

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 210x65

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon Lf

radeonfb_pci_register END

ACPI: AC Adapter [C134] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C11F] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [C1BE]

ACPI: Lid Switch [C136]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: cannot enable RNG, aborting

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xb0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using monotonic_clock().

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C1A3,PNP0f13:C1A4] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:03: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C3] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.6 disabled

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: RTL-8139C+ at 0xe0806000, 00:02:3f:68:ff:ee, IRQ 10

found SMC SuperIO Chip (devid=0x5a rev=00 base=0x002e): LPC47N227

smsc_superio_flat(): fir: 0x7d0, sir: 0x3e8, dma: 03, irq: 3, mode: 0x0e

smsc_ircc_present: can't get sir_base of 0x3e8

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [C0C4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4c40-0x4c47, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4c48-0x4c4f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: SAMSUNG MP0804H, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x236eb3, caps: 0x904713/0x10008

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SD-R2312, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [C0C2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[90200000-902007ff]  Max Packet=[1024]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

eth1394: $Rev: 1312 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

ieee1394: Loaded AMDTP driver

ieee1394: Loaded CMP driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [C0C4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [0e11:0860]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:04.0, mfunc 0x001c1112, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0858, PCI irq 5

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x2000 - 0x2fff

cs: IO port probe 0x2000-0x2fff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x90000000 - 0x903fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C9] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [C0C9] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 5, io mem 0xa0000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [C0C2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0x000048c0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C5] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [C0C5] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 5, io base 0x000048e0

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [C0C4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 5, io base 0x00004c00

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f3b4a003ffe]

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55447 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with AD1981B at 0xa0200000, irq 10

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.5

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.6

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices:

C058 C1AD C1A3 C1A4 C0AC C0B3 C0B4 C0B5 C0E7 C136

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

Warning, mounting filesystem with fatal errors, forcing read-only mount

VFS: Mounted root (reiser4 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

Adding 1315432k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1315432k

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.20.0 20050911 on minor 0:

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.9

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.1.5

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [C0C5] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

eth2: Radio is disabled by RF switch.

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.5

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

pnp: Device 00:01 activated.

mmc0: W83L51xD id 7112 at 0x248 irq 6 dma 2 PnP

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

cisco_ipsec: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.7.00 (0640) kernel module loaded

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

mtrr: 0x98000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0x98000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0x98000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0x98000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0x98000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0x98000000,0x4000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS-fs error (device hda2): load_system_files(): $LogFile is not clean.  Mounting read-only.  Mount in Windows.

NTFS-fs warning (device hda2): load_system_files(): Windows is hibernated.  Will not be able to remount read-write.  Run chkdsk.

```

lspci -v output

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0860

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at b0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Capabilities: [e4] Vendor Specific Information

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 128

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: 90400000-904fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 98000000-9fffffff

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0860

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 48c0 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0860

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 48e0 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0860

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 4c00 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0860

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at a0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

        Memory behind bridge: 90000000-903fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 30000000-31ffffff

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0860

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at 4c40 [size=16]

        Memory at 32000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0860

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 4c20 [size=32]

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0860

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 4000 [size=256]

        I/O ports at 4880 [size=64]

        Memory at a0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Memory at a0300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0860

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 4400 [size=256]

        I/O ports at 4800 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0860

        Flags: bus master, stepping, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 10

        Memory at 98000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

        Memory at 90400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 90420000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 10

        Memory at 90200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        I/O ports at 2400 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 20)

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0860

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

        Memory at 90300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2522

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 5

        Memory at 90000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0860

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 5

        Memory at 90100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 30000000-31fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 34000000-35fff000

        I/O window 0: 00002800-000028ff

        I/O window 1: 00002c00-00002cff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

```

A list of my currently runnign processes, that in my opinion are not influencing this....

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0   1484   508 ?        S    12:43   0:01 init [3]

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   12:43   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:43   0:00 [events/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:43   0:00 [khelper]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:43   0:00 [kthread]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:43   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:43   0:00 [kacpid]

root       127  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:43   0:00 [khubd]

root       218  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:43   0:00 [aio/0]

root       217  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:43   0:04 [kswapd0]

root       818  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:43   0:00 [kseriod]

root       882  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:43   0:00 [khpsbpkt]

root       886  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:43   0:00 [knodemgrd_0]

root       897  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:43   0:00 [pccardd]

root       993  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:44   0:00 [krfcommd]

root       997  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:44   0:00 [ktxnmgrd:hda5:w]

root       998  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:44   0:00 [ent:hda5.]

root      1207  0.0  0.1   1772   552 ?        S<s  12:44   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      3647  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:44   0:00 [ipw2100/0]

root      3886  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:44   0:00 [ktxnmgrd:hda6:w]

root      3887  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:44   0:00 [ent:hda6.]

root      8358  0.0  0.0   1692   368 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/gpm -m /dev/input/mice -t ps2

root      9367  0.0  0.1   1856   612 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root      9435  0.0  0.0   1472   476 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid -c /etc/acpi/events

root      9563  0.0  0.1   2036   672 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 hcid: processing events

root      9570  0.0  0.1   1540   524 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/sdpd

root      9577  0.0  0.0   1544   416 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 /usr/bin/hidd --server

root      9647  0.0  0.1   1624   736 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/cpufreqd -f /etc/cpufreqd.conf

101       9712  0.0  0.2   4032  1152 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon-1 --system

rpc      10211  0.0  0.1   1716   604 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 /sbin/portmap

kanne    10316  0.0  0.2   3120  1316 ?        Ss   12:44   0:01 /usr/sbin/famd -T 0 -c /etc/fam.conf

102      10347  0.0  0.7   5516  3968 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/hald

102      10352  0.0  0.1   1936   672 ?        S    12:44   0:00 hald-addon-acpi

102      10358  0.0  0.1   1944   768 ?        S    12:44   0:09 hald-addon-storage

root     10512  0.0  0.1   4400  1008 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root     10576  0.0  1.7  26392  8856 ?        Ss   12:44   0:01 /usr/bin/timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os -EFreverb=0

root     10645  0.0  0.1   1740   664 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     10907  0.0  0.1   1516   600 tty1     Ss+  12:44   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root     10908  0.0  0.1   1520   604 tty2     Ss+  12:44   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root     10909  0.0  0.1   1516   600 tty3     Ss+  12:44   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root     10910  0.0  0.1   1520   596 tty4     Ss+  12:44   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root     10911  0.0  0.1   1516   596 tty5     Ss+  12:44   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root     10912  0.0  0.1   1516   592 tty6     Ss+  12:44   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root     10942  0.0  0.3  11116  1592 ?        Ss   12:44   0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

root     10943  0.0  0.4  11792  2476 ?        S    12:44   0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

root     10946  2.5 12.7  71008 65768 ?        R    12:44  12:10 /usr/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7

kanne    10986  0.0  2.0  21756 10512 ?        Ss   12:45   0:01 gnome-session

kanne    11016  0.0  0.1   2568   648 ?        S    12:45   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

kanne    11015  0.0  0.1   3920   596 ?        Ss   12:45   0:00 dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 8 --print-address 6 --session

kanne    11021  0.0  0.1   3912   676 ?        Ss   12:45   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

kanne    11023  0.0  1.9  11668  9944 ?        S    12:45   0:01 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 5

kanne    11026  0.0  0.1   2384   736 ?        S    12:45   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon

kanne    11028  0.0  0.3   3336  1680 ?        Ss   12:45   0:00 /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -tcp -public -spawnfd 16

kanne    11032  0.0  0.6   6480  3368 ?        Ss   12:45   0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate --ior-output-fd=18

kanne    11034  0.1  1.9  15772 10092 ?        Ss   12:45   0:33 metacity --sm-save-file 1131056405-11911-3767161950.ms

kanne    11036  0.0  2.1  31604 10996 ?        Sl   12:45   0:03 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon --oaf-ior-fd=kanne    11049  0.0  2.8  34756 14884 ?        Ssl  12:45   0:03 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-MDwuiV/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000111602888800000kanne    11051  0.0  3.1  39596 16180 ?        Ssl  12:45   0:03 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-DkbA4N/ --sm-client-id 11c0a80002000112759803700000124380kanne    11053  0.4  3.8  44792 19948 ?        Ss   12:45   2:18 gaim --session 11c0a81752000113092804100000082500007

kanne    11055  0.0  1.5  20080  7948 ?        Ss   12:45   0:00 gnome-obex-server --sm-config-prefix /gnome-obex-server-yBr1xk/ --sm-client-id 11c0a80002000111kanne    11057  0.0  1.4  19764  7228 ?        Ss   12:45   0:00 gnome-volume-manager --sm-config-prefix /gnome-volume-manager-UWLivc/ --sm-client-id 11c0a81752kanne    11059  0.0  1.5  42156  7808 ?        Ssl  12:45   0:06 xmms --sm-client-id 11c0a80002000112868223300000115240010

kanne    11061  0.0  1.8  60492  9380 ?        Ssl  12:45   0:00 /usr/libexec/evolution/2.4/evolution-alarm-notify --sm-config-prefix /evolution-alarm-notify-zckanne    11064  0.0  0.8  10008  4544 ?        Sl   12:45   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_VFS_Daemon_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=3kanne    11066  0.0  2.4  32680 12644 ?        S    12:45   0:17 /usr/libexec/wnck-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Wncklet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=32

kanne    11070  0.2  2.7  57248 13968 ?        Ss   12:45   1:23 gkrellm2

kanne    11098  0.0  0.1   2292   812 ?        S    12:45   0:00 /usr/libexec/mapping-daemon

kanne    11100  0.0  1.5  68804  7732 ?        Sl   12:45   0:00 /usr/libexec/evolution-data-server-1.4 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_DataServer_Calkanne    11104  0.0  2.1  21708 10816 ?        S    12:45   0:01 /usr/libexec/battstat-applet-2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_BattstatApplet_Factory --oaf-iorkanne    11106  0.0  2.1  22176 11216 ?        S    12:45   0:01 /usr/libexec/cpufreq-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_CPUFreqApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=kanne    11108  0.0  1.7  30316  9028 ?        S    12:45   0:01 /usr/libexec/gnome-netstatus-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_NetstatusApplet_Factory --okanne    11110  0.0  2.5  32616 13340 ?        S    12:45   0:06 /usr/libexec/stickynotes_applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_StickyNotesApplet_Factory --oafkanne    11112  0.0  1.6  20756  8460 ?        S    12:45   0:00 /usr/libexec/notification-area-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet_Fakanne    11142  0.0  0.3   4284  1592 ?        S    12:45   0:00 xbindkeys

kanne    11144  0.0  0.3   3960  2052 ?        S    12:45   0:01 xscreensaver -nosplash

kanne    11147  0.0  2.1  25236 10924 ?        S    12:45   0:03 /usr/libexec/clock-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=39

kanne    11149  0.0  2.3  33348 12060 ?        S    12:45   0:01 /usr/libexec/mixer_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=50

kanne    11151  0.0  1.7  30424  8776 ?        Sl   12:45   0:00 /usr/libexec/drivemount_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_DriveMountApplet_Factory --oaf-kanne    11153  0.0  2.3  33040 12012 ?        Sl   12:45   0:00 /usr/libexec/gweather-applet-2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_GWeatherApplet_Factory --oaf-iorkanne    11195  0.0  0.2   3228  1488 ?        S    13:04   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher

kanne    11204  3.3 18.1 184416 93172 ?        Sl   13:04  14:59 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

kanne    11214  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    13:05   0:00 [netstat] <defunct>

kanne    11471  0.1  2.8  34436 14768 ?        Sl   14:28   0:29 gnome-terminal --geometry 160x50

kanne    11472  0.0  0.1   2296   680 ?        S    14:28   0:00 gnome-pty-helper

kanne    11473  0.0  0.6   4856  3316 pts/0    Ss+  14:28   0:00 bash

kanne    11819  0.0  0.6   4852  3296 pts/1    Ss   14:36   0:00 bash

root     12320  0.0  0.2   2468  1080 pts/1    S    15:08   0:00 su

root     12325  0.0  0.6   4564  3300 pts/1    S    15:08   0:01 bash

root     13302  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    16:00   0:00 [pdflush]

root     14136  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    16:40   0:00 [pdflush]

root     23456  0.0  0.1   2680   892 pts/1    R+   20:36   0:00 ps aux

```

So much stuff.... 

I think that somehow the whole issue could be graphics related, as fast renderings have to be done when moving scrolling around....

So here you go with my xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/efont-unicode/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#   Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Identifier    "Mouse[1]"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1900"

  Option        "RightEdge"     "5400"

  Option        "TopEdge"       "1900"

  Option        "BottomEdge"    "4400"

  Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

  Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

#  Option       "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Buttons" "5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TFT"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 60

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon Mobility 9000"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option     "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option     "IgnoreEDID" "False"

    Option     "EnablePageFlip" "True"

    Option     "AGPMode"    "4"

    Option     "DDCMode" "true"

# Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Radeon Mobility 9000"

    Monitor     "TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050 800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

#Section "extensions"

#Option "Composite" "Enable"

#Option "RENDER" "Enable"

#EndSection

```

So... Here you go.... Hope this helps you to help me.... Meanwhile I will try different settings...

Cheers

----------

## sge_kane

Actually I just tested the same on a completely different machine.... also running Gnome on completely different hardware....

And guess what?? Yes, same trouble there....

So, this seems either to be a kernel problem (2.6.15) or Gnome.... I'll try it on fluxbox and with another kernel...

Cheers

----------

## Gentree

I would not be surprised if scrolling FF slows things down a bit , just consider what you asking the system to do at the same time as benchmark your disk , what do you expect to see?

Also gnome-terminal is a highly graphical, windowing emulator. Try the same thing from a plain xterm, then from the login console without X running. It may be nearer what you expect but you are still asking it to task switch while doing a speed test so do expect it to slow down.

 :Cool: 

----------

## sge_kane

@Gentree:

I fully admit your aspects.... and the issues is not reproducible within a normal textconsole.... 

But to be more precise, the hdparm benchmarking is just to show off the issue in numbers....

It can be any harddrive thingy, like just copying stuff from one place to another....

I can watch the HD-LED flicker rhythmically to my scroll-movemnets or anoter example heavy text marking (by that I mean, holding down mouse button an move mouse up and down quickly)

within firefox.

Actually, I fully see your argument in respect to teh environment being graphics and slightly cpu intensive, BUT I thought by DMA, that should have no effect on such things as file copying...

DMA means, that the data can walk from memory directly to disk and vice versa nad does not have to pass the highly expensive CPU time, not to mention graphics, that shouldn't play a role for that at all....

Please correct me, if I should be wrong here....

It would be nice, if people could just test, whether they are experiencing similar issues.... 

Cheers

----------

## Gentree

I think your basic misconception is about how DMA is used here.

Sure, once the transfer of a block of data is set in motion using DMA the CPU does not have to do it. But that is just raw data from A to B, These little bits of the job are probably being repeated hundreds or thousands of times and all these mini tasks have to be organised lauched and the processed by the kernel filesystem modules to become something useful.

So the CPU still has a fair bit to do apart from raw data shifting and this is the part that can be interupted by other work.

```

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   1200 MB in  2.00 seconds = 599.79 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  162 MB in  3.01 seconds =  53.78 MB/sec

bash-3.00#hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:    36 MB in  2.42 seconds =  14.90 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  128 MB in  3.02 seconds =  42.35 MB/sec

bash-3.00#hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   1036 MB in  2.01 seconds = 514.48 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  144 MB in  3.01 seconds =  47.78 MB/sec

bash-3.00#hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   1156 MB in  2.00 seconds = 576.65 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  160 MB in  3.01 seconds =  53.23 MB/sec

```

There's a comparison. The first and last were with no user activity. 

The second was done while continually resizing the main window of opera displaying the page I am now typing. Pretty processor intensive , recomposing the page on the fly several times a second!

The third was done while just scrolling the content of this window.

Hope that answers your question.

 :Cool: 

----------

## sge_kane

Hi again,

many thanx for your reply and your performance check.....

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hope that answers your question.
> 
> 

 

Partly it does  :Smile: ... At least your argumentation is plausible, but there still remains the fact, that you're performance decreases maximally by 21%....

I think that this, though I admit that I would not have expected this to be a generel issue as my thinking of how DMA works shows, is quite acceptable....

It my starting post, there was a degradation by 58%!!!.... 

Additionally, after you wrote about resizing a window, I tried that as well....

While I get my transfer speed to fall from ~31MB/s to 13MB/s by scrolling in gnome-terminal, and get it even to degrade to ridiculous 5MB/s with that text-marking thing in Firefox (which is just 1/6th of the original speed!!!), I tried that resizing thing in gnome-terminal (I don't have Opera, but should be graphical and force rerendering in the same manner) and now fasten your seat belt...

NO DEGRADATION AT ALL!!! I get the same 31MB/s as without user interaction... This is strange, isn't it?

What would interest me, is the kind of hardware you're using? Is that a laptop? Looking at the speeds this looks like s-ata or even a raid system? Waht CPU, chipset and graphics board (memory) are you using?

The difference between your and mine loss is heavy at all... I could easily live with around 20% (I'm aware of the possibility that your performance could suck more with another stress test), but 60-85% loss is inacceptable in my eyes... Though I have no choice, if there should be no solution to the problem....  :Wink: 

Just for your information, I'm running Pentium M 1.5GHz, 512MB DDR333, 64MB Radeon Mobility 9000....

Cheers

----------

## bexamous2

I don't think there should be any slowdown, maybe a slight change but not those horribly low numbers.  DMA requires little cpu work thats the point, the only downside for the cpu and hd cannot access the memory at the same time, so while moving a byte is going on the cpu might have to wait.  But really ram can take 3.2GB/sec easy and we're putting a massive 20MB/sec on it right?

Now IMO unless you have the right controller linux hd performance sucks, so not to say something isn't wrong but on my gentoo computer I can't really see a difference, I can't even see cpu usage change when doing hdparm.  Tried on an older, athlonxp 2.4ghz, computer running winxp and doing hdtach saw a huge 37.4->36.8MB/sec change...  and really i see bigger changes just doing the test over again and again without changing anything.

Maybe just buy more ram to keep a large disk cache so it all doesn't matter  :Wink: .

----------

## sge_kane

I just tried Knoppix Live-CD 4.0.2 and whatever I did before that pulled performance down had no effect there....

I always had full speed, windows resizing, window movement, scrolling, text marking, etc...

Cheers

----------

## Gentree

LOL, knoppix runs the whole damn system in ram ! You have to compare things that are comparable if you want to make any sense of the results of compariing.

FF<>Opera <> gnome-terminal . All that you say makes no sense at all. How can you say that displaying a monospaced text screen in g-t is like rendering an HTML page in Opera?

read my post again:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   1200 MB in  2.00 seconds = 599.79 MB/sec 
> 
>  Timing cached reads:    36 MB in  2.42 seconds =  14.90 MB/sec 
> ...

 

21% I dont think so!

I'm running Athlon-XP which is probably more efficient at task switching than your pent-m

The figures I posted were not a fancy disk, it's an old-ish seagate baracuda 80G with 2MB cache. BTW the disk with gentoo on is hda so that test showed a disk on a separate IDE that was not in use directly. 

Here's the same test with the system disk: a baracuda 120G with 8M cache.

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1292 MB in  2.00 seconds = 645.45 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  162 MB in  3.00 seconds =  53.99 MB/sec

bash-3.00#

bash-3.00#hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:    68 MB in  2.11 seconds =  32.29 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  146 MB in  3.04 seconds =  48.08 MB/sec

bash-3.00#hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1072 MB in  2.01 seconds = 534.21 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  154 MB in  3.00 seconds =  51.29 MB/sec

bash-3.00#hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1180 MB in  2.00 seconds = 589.21 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  162 MB in  3.03 seconds =  53.53 MB/sec

```

 :Cool: 

----------

## bexamous2

Knoppix shouldn't make a difference doing hdparm on a harddrive.  Some of the things your saying make no sense.

----------

## Gentree

But he's not doing hdparm on a hard disk , he's doing a whole lot of other things at the same time and looking into the interaction of those processes. Having the entire OS, WM, libraries and the programs all stuffed into a big ram disk will obviously completely change what is happening. 

He could even unplug the friggin disk!

Your comment is irrelevent , think before you critisise.

----------

## sge_kane

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> LOL, knoppix runs the whole damn system in ram ! You have to compare things that are comparable if you want to make any sense of the results of compariing.

 

Well, seems to be a point for you, but first of all:

What I see on screen is in graphics memory either way.... and the programs that have to do anything under my test are in RAM also either way.... I fully admit, that in Knoppix the whole system is in RAM, but why should that play a role, when a scroll my mouse-wheel? Furthermore, I tested it on an something older lxnay's gentoo-rr4-2.30-livecd and there I also had those slow-down.... 

Just to bring again that point to the top, that it is not hdparms performance that annoys me... It's just one way to look at the whole damn issue quantitatively....

 *Quote:*   

> FF<>Opera <> gnome-terminal . All that you say makes no sense at all. How can you say that displaying a monospaced text screen in g-t is like rendering an HTML page in Opera?

 

First don't take anything as an offense of mine... But actually FireFox is as well a HTML browser as Opera is.... Secondly, you by yourself admitted before that gnome-terminal is highly graphical. But the main point of the whole thing is, that it's not about g-t, FF or Opera at all.... It's about anything and what I did was just easy to reproduce.... And in my opinion not very CPU intense.... at least what the text-scrolling in g-t concerns.... So, I here agree totally with you, that doing stuff in a HTML browser is more time consuming than doing stuff in g-t.... And even if Firefox is CPU intense, 5MB/s out of 31MB/s maximally is totally out of the question, when it is ONLY about text marking..... It's not that I open new tabs all the time and some new processes have to be forked or threads brought up all the time....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> read my post again:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   1200 MB in  2.00 seconds = 599.79 MB/sec 
> ...

 

Sorry, I just read your post again, and those results your bringing up here, are not incuded above.... Above your disk buffered reads were: 53.78, 42.35, 47.78 and 53.23 MB/s....

My 21% calculation comes from the realtion of the lowest 42.35MB/s and the highest 53.78MB/s.... So, I don't know where your 14.90MB/s result now suddenly come from...

 *Quote:*   

> I'm running Athlon-XP which is probably more efficient at task switching than your pent-m

 

I'm not quite sure about that... Pentium M has 1MB 2-level-cache.... compared to yours 256KB.... and 1.5GHz P-M is to be on same level as P4-2.2Ghz, but any way... I'm not certain about that and this is not at all the point here....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The figures I posted were not a fancy disk, it's an old-ish seagate baracuda 80G with 2MB cache. BTW the disk with gentoo on is hda so that test showed a disk on a separate IDE that was not in use directly. 

 

Well, I had similar results on my 5400rpm 8MB cache notebook harddisk and on my other machine having a new Hitachi 7200rpm 8MB disk (but here the remaining system specs are lower... 750MHz)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Here's the same test with the system disk: a baracuda 120G with 8M cache.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well, here again, I don't quite see, how these results again fit in what you tried to explain to me.... These results are all quite the same and very good too....  :Shocked: 

Cheers   :Wink: 

----------

## sge_kane

 *Quote:*   

> He could even unplug the friggin disk!

 

Well, if I unplugged the disk in Knoppix, I could not have benchmarked it using hdparm, right?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Your comment is irrelevent , think before you critisise.

 

There still remains the issue, that there is the same slowdown on the lxnay live-dvd, that is not there with knoppix....

Both use a ram disk....

I'm getting more certain about this being a kernel-related trouble....

It would be very nice, if more people could do similar or better the same tests to those we do on their systems.....

Cheers

----------

## Gentree

look I really dont have the time to go into  detailed explainations of why each peice of software may differ from another . You're out to prove that you have a problem to the point where you can reread my post an not even see the figures which are there.

I did not make them up , I did cut an paste from my earlier post, I've just checked and  they're still there   :Wink: 

I've tried to explain what you are seeing but if you not happy with that go on looking for the problem.

If you are seeing a difference between lxnay and knoppix it may be a starting point but you'll need to be scientific and methodical . Not jump from one vague comparison to another.

I posted because I thought it might help clear up some misunderstandings you had. If you regard it as an arguement to be won you're on your own, bud. Good luck.

 :Cool: 

----------

## sge_kane

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I posted because I thought it might help clear up some misunderstandings you had. If you regard it as an arguement to be won you're on your own, bud. Good luck.
> 
> 

 

See, that's why I wrote that what I write is not to be meant as an offense.... I'm thankful, that you posted.... And I don't regard anything you wrote as wrong....

It's just a fact, that I have a trouble that is not acceptable in the way it is behaving...

And to your post about that 14.90MB/s thingy.... I'm sorry, I did not see that in your first post... But anyway, just to not compare aples and oranges, your 14.90MB/s belongs to a "cache read"....

Actually there is a hard drop for you also... I see that... I was more or less concentrating on the "buffered disk reads", and there I am much lower than you are in all your tests....

And again, if my quoting your stuff and writing my own below everything.... This was not meant to argue against you as you seem to have interpreted it... I admit, that it sounds maybe that way in some parts, but actually my only intention is to get my problem solved (not that everything what you said is wrong - not at all).... But I just wanted to point out some aspects, that seem to show that my problem is more or less configuration dependant and not a general issue, I got to live with....

By the way, the cache reads also decreased in Knoppix.... I was talking just about the buffered disk reads.... 

I'm very sorry, if I've wasted your time too much and thank you again....

And yes,

I will try to solve that problem in a scientific way you call it, probably with trying different kernel configurations... different schedulers, preemption settings, timer frequencies, etc... maybe it's some bug in Reiser4.... Of course, Reiser4 plays no role when it comes to hdparm, but maybe the reiser4-patch generally is buggy... 

The primary intention of this thread was originally, to maybe find someone who shares the troubles I have....

Cheers

----------

